

How can we thank Google for their commitment to free expression? - censormuch

It seems to me that Google has been taking a lot of heat lately with denying the request to remove the Mohammed video and their Brazil chief being detained for refusing to remove a user-uploaded video attacking and "slandering" a mayoral candidate in the country. If Google were to censor something, we'd be all over it. Maybe we can figure out a way to let them know how much we appreciate their stance?
======
Robby2012
Google doesn't censor things because of the money, do you really think they do
it because they're good people? In that case why are they always tracking us
and spying all our data? why do they own all the rights over the info I upload
to Google Drive?

Google IS evil

------
lumberjack
Google aren't idiots. They won't censor something that is already popular. It
would achieve nothing and put them in bad publicity.

------
debacle
The same way we damn them for their poor customer support - impotent blog
posts.

------
paulerdos
The Brazil chief was not detained over the Mohmed video.

